
Ask HN: Seek venture funding or consult to survive? - shivekkhurana
Hello all,<p>We are a team of 2 CS majors and have (3+4) years of experience in building SASS Products (Full Stack). We are based in India.<p>Recently, we started working on an Ads Automation System (this is an amazing line of very exciting work) and now have an MVP ready. We are in talks with companies who are willing to test our product and help us improve. One of them has promised to implement it and also introduce us to his network.<p>Both of us, now feel confident to leave our jobs and start working on this full time, but have no clue regarding how will we manage our finances :| We are thinking of two options :<p>1) Get remote consultancy work (we can roll up APIs and apps ruthlessly), spend 15-20 hrs a week consulting and remaining time on our product.<p>2) Find a VC and raise seed fund.<p>We are a bit skeptic about option 2 and want to build traction and a product that actually solves a problem (we believe, if we can make our client&#x27;s life better, we will not have a hard time selling).<p>Also, we have no experience in raising capital.<p>What should we do ?<p>Thank you
======
bikamonki
Never put all your eggs in one basket, meaning: minimize risk and do both
options.

Nowadays is very hard to raise funds on an idea, you need sales. You can try
to bring in the first couple of clients while still doing consulting work. If
you manage to keep stable revenue for 6-12 months you have a better
negotiation position with VCs.

